# Help! clutch master cylinder



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Have been trying to bleed the clutch over the past two day with out luck. 

The master cylinder does'nt seem to be building enough pressure. 

Took the cylinder apart to have a look. When piston kit is compressed, it does'nt seem to squirt the fluid frequently dew to lack of pressure. 

Has anyone else had similiar problems, do l need to buy a new master cylinder part number '30610-05u01' or just the piston kit, cause it is at this point were the force of the pump seems to be really low. 

What kind of price am l looking at for a brand new clutch master cylinder or second hand.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

YHPM


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Unfortunately mate, the problems you are having can all be caused by standing a car for so long, Its surprising just how much stuff can break through not being used.

If you can get a seal kit this may help, But the inside of the cylinder will need carefull checking.

The way I check Master cylinder is to drain bleed the system then put a pipe clamp on the flexible hose, If you cant press the pedle then the master cylinder is ok, If you can press the pedle it narrows it down to the master cylinder.

Chances are your clutch will be stuck too...

If you can get a decent second hand cylinder that would be fine, They dont often break, My guess would be that some other nissan apart from a Skyline will have the same part on it.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

GTR clutch systems are notoriously difficult to bleed. 3 people needed for a manual bleed (One to pump like mad, one to fill, one to twiddle the nipple ), and MGT struggled with mine even with a pressure bleeder.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

The way its plumbed in doesnt seem to help either. On the 32 there is a distribution block with strange loop of pipe which would appear to serve no purpose at all.
I reckon if you ripped all this lot out and had a line directly from master to slave then it would be a lot simpler. Seems a large number of folks on here from what I have seen have probs bleeding the clutch. This should really rate as one of those p!ss easy jobs that even a schoolboy could manage. Strange though how on a Skyline it is not..

TT


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats exactly what lve done and its worked. 

Dont understand, the loop system seems simple enough, tried every which way l could, yet refuses to obey. 

Got confirmation from Rod at RB mototrsort, he said he doesn't know what purpose the loop system is there for and direct feed it, sorted!!

Thanks to everyone for there positive suggestions!





tarmac terror said:


> The way its plumbed in doesnt seem to help either. On the 32 there is a distribution block with strange loop of pipe which would appear to serve no purpose at all.
> I reckon if you ripped all this lot out and had a line directly from master to slave then it would be a lot simpler. Seems a large number of folks on here from what I have seen have probs bleeding the clutch. This should really rate as one of those p!ss easy jobs that even a schoolboy could manage. Strange though how on a Skyline it is not..
> 
> TT


----------



## gillies2001 (Oct 14, 2006)

I read somewhere that the loop (same on nissan patrol) is to stop the fluid from over heating, with heavy use. Also there is a bleed nipple on that junction under the floor, which should be bled first before the slave cylinder.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

did that buddy, still no go. 

Thinking of removing it all together, but you now got me thinking, does it really play apart in cooling the fluid down!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

gillies2001 said:


> I read somewhere that the loop (same on nissan patrol) is to stop the fluid from over heating, with heavy use.


That sounds like a bit urban myth there IMHO. LOADS of cars have hydraulic clutches and have DIRECT plumbing without fluid coolers etc. In my experience I have NEVER heard of a car with hydraulic clutch suffer from fluid boil or any other fluid temp related issue.

Hydraulic systems have been around for ages and have very few issues apart from leaking seals over time. A car driven in town/city goes through a MASSIVE amount of clutch pedal cycles per day and IF fluid temp was an issue i'm sure coolers would have been fitted long ago.

Good theory though

TT


----------



## gillies2001 (Oct 14, 2006)

I agree TT, All you say is correct, but what 'is' the purpose of that funny system, and also why is it on the nissan patrol ????


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

gillies2001 said:


> I agree TT, All you say is correct, but what 'is' the purpose of that funny system, and also why is it on the nissan patrol ????


Probably added as another failure point (corroded pipe) for the MOT :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: . Maybe Nissan were embarassed about the the excellent reliability/longevity of their vehicles and added things that could fail so they could 'fit in' with the rest of the motor manufacturers  

TT


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> That sounds like a bit urban myth there IMHO. LOADS of cars have hydraulic clutches and have DIRECT plumbing without fluid coolers etc. In my experience I have NEVER heard of a car with hydraulic clutch suffer from fluid boil or any other fluid temp related issue.
> 
> Hydraulic systems have been around for ages and have very few issues apart from leaking seals over time. A car driven in town/city goes through a MASSIVE amount of clutch pedal cycles per day and IF fluid temp was an issue i'm sure coolers would have been fitted long ago.
> 
> ...


Same can be said for gearboxes and PAS systems, All of which now have coolers on a lot of modern cars, Same goes for fuel lines. How many cars have you seen with overheating steering fluid ? Yet they still have coolers. Its safe to assume that the manufaturers know far more than we do about the whole thing, and its also safe to say that if they didnt think it was needed then they would save the cash. Chances are they have warmer climates in mind when they fit such things.

Assuming that because cars have never had something means they dont need it now is odd, If cars where developed along those lines then we would still be driving model T fords.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I appreciate what your saying mate but speaking as an ex-motor mechanic from an ENGINEERING point of view I still stand by what I said before namely:-


> Hydraulic systems have been around for ages and have very few issues apart from leaking seals over time. A car driven in town/city goes through a MASSIVE amount of clutch pedal cycles per day and IF fluid temp was an issue i'm sure coolers would have been fitted long ago.


Fluid technology has increased somewhat over the years and stuff like PAS and brake/clutch fluid is WAY more resistant to higher temps than they have ever been. These fluids only start to have problems at quite high temps. With that in mind, tell me how warm you think clutch fluid gets???? The answer is..not much.

I cant see the loop being a cooler as you would expect it to have fins like the PAS cooling loop at the front of the car. Its just a piece of normal piping without any fancy additions.




> Assuming that because cars have never had something means they dont need it now is odd, If cars where developed along those lines then we would still be driving model T fords.


That statement suggests that the developers of cars in previous years didnt do much 'development' and had some sort of "oh it'll be OK without one" attitude. Even before the advent of CAD/CAM cars were still engineered properly (OK, except BL stuff :chuckle

Cars even today come with stuff thats, even from an engineering point of view, superfluous to the requirements. Take air con :chuckle:....who the hell needs air con???

Seriously though, as an engineer I would not remove something from my car if I thought it unsafe to do so. Thinking with my logical engineering head on I would say this loop serves little purpose and with that in mind I shall be removing it from my car in the near future. If my death (by clutch related issues) is reported in the news following that then you may indeed gloat and take the intellectual high ground. 

TT


----------



## gillies2001 (Oct 14, 2006)

I have been having a look at clutch hydraulic system in the R32 workshop manual and perhaps that 3 way junction just before the slave cylinder has something to do with it. 'Perhaps' after the clutch pedal is released, the returning fluid via a valve (in the 3 way junction) goes up the loop. so the next clutch action takes fluid from the other side of the system, and so on.... It must have some thing to do 'heavy duty pressure plates' and 'heavy duty clutch action' eg GTR & Patrol A bit like the fuel return system on injected cars. (but only using that loop) "Just an idea"


----------

